# my turtle has burn marks or somethin :s



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

im not sure wat these marks are from.... i hope it is nothin serious and that they will go away sometime soon....

the thing is i dunno wat he could have been burnt on if it is burn marks....

here are some pics... wat do u guys think?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Is there a heater in the tank??


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

yeah my only guess as well is there a heater in there? i have never seen anything like that on my turtles so im not really sure man, sorry.

J-Rod


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

could it be some sort of fungal infection?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Burf said:


> could it be some sort of fungal infection?
> [snapback]1042936[/snapback]​


i was actually thinkin somethin like that but i was goin more with leeches, but i really dout its leeches.

J-Rod


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

i actually took out the heater b/c i was scared of burns....

there are definitely no leeches in the tank......

any disease/etc???? i have no clue


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Hard to get a good look with the pictures being so washed out from the flash... But my guess is definitely some type of infection.


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

wat could the infection be from tho?

wat should i do?


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

please help... i think he is startin to act differently...

he seems weaker as he is havin trouble eatin food... he will aim but miss eatin some food....


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

this is kinda off subject but do u have him in a 10gal? if not wat size tank because in the pic the tank looks way too small for that turtle


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

put him in a tank or pot of clean water overnight and clean out his tank
it might be a fungal infection,and see if u can wash that stuff off


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

post some info about the set up. What size tank? what are you feeding it? whats the temp of the water? Are their any other turtles or fish in the tank? If their is they could be fighting. How much filtration? Turtles need alot more filtration than fish do. ie: a 50 gallon would need the filtration of atleast a 150 gallon or more. You should atleast raise the temp of the water, put the heater back in and raise it to the high 80s. If you must you you can but heater guards so the turtle cant come into contack with it.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Is he still alive? What is the condition?


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

he's in a 30 gallon... im going to clean out the water again... i jus did the other day....

u think i should try to clean it off him??

after thinkin bout it quite a bit, i think it may have been my smaller turtle scratchin him.... they dont fight but they play around and scratch sometimes... jus ive never seen an injury like this b4....


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

charles_316 said:


> wat could the infection be from tho?
> 
> wat should i do?
> [snapback]1046530[/snapback]​


GO to the VET!!

really, if he´s acting differently, it´s serious, don´t take any risks, u don´t want to lose him.

good luck


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

if its a fungus add some aquarium salt! and make sure he can get out to dry his shell completly!!!! i have 7 RES and i've never seen anything like that! but whatever it is i hope it's solved quickly and with the turtle in good health!!!!


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

table salt is just as good rite?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> table salt is just as good rite?


NO!!! use aquarium salt.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

def do not use table salt!!!!! non-iodized salt is what you need to use. add about 1 tablespoon for every 5gals of water. also make sure it has access to direct sunlight not filtered through the glass!

forgot about your heater....try to keep it in because they need warm water! the heat will help its immune system work better!


----------

